# Erro: Xorg instalado, mas, não executa

## rpm-linux

Olá pessoal, agradeço a quem estiver lendo este tópico. Bem, sou novo por aqui, uso linux a 3 anos, os 2 últimos passei com o Ubuntu (ainda o uso, versão 10.04), porém, quero aprender mais sobre linux e resolvi instalar Archlinux (instalei ele, coloquei o Xorg e depois o lxde, tudo funcionando, só preciso instalar o gdm ou xdm, mas startx abre o lxde, sim eu coloquei "startlxde exec no .*init*).

Instalei o Gentoo, e para mim foi difícil, demorei uns 7 dias para conseguir. Quando vi a tela preta com letras brancas pedindo o login, eu me alegrei muito, é sério (rsrsrs).

Bem, a internet não funcionou, recompilei o kernel e agora funciona (é, tive que aprender a compilar o kernel, quase não entendi muita coisa do menuconfig, mas fiz).

Instalei o Xorg, fiz "Xorg -configure", porém retornar um erro e manda ver o "log". Agradeço quem puder me ajudar, meu e-mail (robisonpmachado@gmail.com).

A minha intenção é mudar de distro e depois de pesquisar sobre alguns resolvi ficar com Gentoo, como distro principal, Archlinux, secundária e Ubuntu, como terceira devido aos leigos como eu (estou saindo deste patamar, eu acho).

Antes que me esqueça, comecei a fazer um curso EaD de TI  recentemente (2 meses atrás), Sistemas de Informação, porém até agora só tive Cálculo Integral, Metodologia Científica e Introdução à Computação.

Segue abaixo o log e mais algumas informações do meu pc:

#################################################

X.Org X Server 1.7.6

Release Date: 2010-03-17

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-22-generic x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #1 SMP Fri Jun 11 18:22:14 BRT 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/sda8 udev

Build Date: 09 June 2010  10:12:58PM

Current version of pixman: 0.17.2

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jun 11 21:23:43 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7a7560

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2772:103c:2a60 Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xffa80000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xffa40000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000ec00/8

List of video drivers:

	trident

	radeon

	nv

	glint

	vmwlegacy

	r128

	savage

	ati

	openchrome

	intel

	mga

	mach64

	vmware

	tdfx

	sis

	neomagic

	fbdev

	vesa

(II) LoadModule: "trident"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/trident_drv.so

(II) Module trident: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.3.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.12.6

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.1.17

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "glint"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/glint_drv.so

(II) Module glint: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.2.4

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vmwlegacy"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmwlegacy_drv.so

(II) Module vmwlegacy: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 11.0.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.8.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/savage_drv.so

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.3.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.12.6

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "openchrome"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/openchrome_drv.so

(II) Module openchrome: vendor="http://openchrome.org/"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 0.2.904

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 2.9.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so

(II) Module mga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 1.4.11

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "mach64"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so

(II) Module mach64: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 6.8.2

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vmware"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so

(II) Module vmware: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.7.6, module version = 11.0.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(--) vmware: X configured to use vmwgfx X driver assume who ever did that knows what they are doing

(--) vmware: Please ignore above "[drm] failed to load kernel  module "vmwgfx""

(II) vmware: Using vmwlegacy driver everything is fine.

Backtrace:

0: Xorg (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x455bc0]

1: Xorg (0x400000+0x54925) [0x454925]

2: /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f8f8f3eb000+0xedf0) [0x7f8f8f3f9df0]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/vmware_drv.so (0x7f8f8afc6000+0xa93) [0x7f8f8afc6a93]

4: Xorg (0x400000+0xeb49a) [0x4eb49a]

5: Xorg (0x400000+0xeb9e4) [0x4eb9e4]

6: Xorg (xf86LoadModules+0xb3) [0x4682e2]

7: Xorg (DoConfigure+0x60) [0x46f68a]

8: Xorg (InitOutput+0xa0b) [0x46a5dc]

9: Xorg (0x400000+0x242fa) [0x4242fa]

10: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7f8f8d2e7a26]

11: Xorg (0x400000+0x24049) [0x424049]

Segmentation fault at address (nil)

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

#################################################

CHROOT - KUBUNTU / # uname -a

Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 19:31:57 UTC 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.06GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

#################################################

CHROOT - KUBUNTU / # lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

##########################################################################

----------

## njsg

 *rpm-linux wrote:*   

> Bem, a internet não funcionou, recompilei o kernel e agora funciona (é, tive que aprender a compilar o kernel, quase não entendi muita coisa do menuconfig, mas fiz).

 

Eu tenho azar com as placas de rede. Já várias vezes calhou ter uma que ou não funciona com o live-CD que tenho, ou não funciona mesmo sem firmware, ou que o driver não está no kernel.

 *rpm-linux wrote:*   

> Instalei o Xorg, fiz "Xorg -configure", porém retornar um erro e manda ver o "log". Agradeço quem puder me ajudar, meu e-mail (robisonpmachadoe@gmail.com).

 

Vou responder aqui. Mas já agora, se preferires, há uma lista de correio para utilizadores que falam português.

 *Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-user-br  	Brazilian Gentoo User Mailing List
> 
> 

 

Para saberes como funciona, podes ver a página das listas de correio do Gentoo (em inglês). Para subscrever é só mandar um mail para 

```
gentoo-user-br+subscribe@lists.gentoo.org
```

.

 *rpm-linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2772:103c:2a60 Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xffa80000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xffa40000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000ec00/8
> 
> List of video drivers:
> ...

 

Isto é uma lista grande de drivers. Para simplificar as coisas, podes definir, no 

```
make.conf
```

 a variável

```
VIDEO_CARDS="vesa intel"
```

que define as placas gráficas a usar. Neste exemplo, meti 

```
vesa
```

 (um driver genérico, deve funcionar com todas as placas), e 

```
intel
```

 (se a tua placa é da Intel, acho que este é o driver certo).

Isto não altera em nada a capacidade do X de funcionar, mas é capaz de ajudar o -configure a funcionar.

 *rpm-linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (--) vmware: X configured to use vmwgfx X driver assume who ever did that knows what they are doing
> 
> (--) vmware: Please ignore above "[drm] failed to load kernel  module "vmwgfx""
> ...

 

Ele está a carregar os drivers todos (o que é normal, quando a ideia é detectar qual o certo). Mas por alguma razão o 

```
vmware
```

 está a funcionar mal. 

Não sei o que se passa com este driver, mas se ele não for carregado és capaz de conseguir abrir o -configure. Uma forma de fazer isso é definir a tal variável no make.conf. Também podes remover o driver, com

```
emerge -aC x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware
```

Que assim podes experimentar a seguir o 

```
Xorg -configure
```

 e se não resolver o problema, basta actualizares o sistema para ele voltar a instalar o pacote, com

```
emerge -aDu world
```

Espero ter ajudado!

----------

